
Amazon reportedly wants to turn your hand into a credit card - dpflan
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/18/amazon-reportedly-wants-to-turn-your-hand-into-a-credit-card.html
======
IXxXI
If a cashless society is implemented.

What happens to the people, companies and organizations banned from using the
cashless payment network?

------
OrgNet
As long as you are still protected 100% against fraud, that's sounds like a
good idea...

------
davidmott
Oh Amazon...

